

“Every program attempts to expand until it can read mail.” - grhmc
http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/Z/Zawinskis-Law.html

======
api
This is mostly dead, replaced with 'every program shrinks until all its
features are off-loaded to the cloud, security and privacy be damned.'

~~~
yellowapple
It's being revived as "cloud" "apps" fall victim to this law. Cases in point:
Google, Facebook.

